# High Nitrates



## jeskremer (Dec 11, 2006)

OK, 

Here is the problem. Nitrates are at 80 ppm!

I have had this tank set up for over two years now. It has never been this high. 

49 gallon
Penn-Plax 700 Cascade Filter (185 gph) (I currently only use carbon)
76 degrees
Skimmer
Two Compact All-Glass fluorescent tube
Change 3-4 gallons of water every two weeks

ph 8.2
ammonia 0.0
nitrites 0.0
salinity 1.023

1 Valentini/Saddle Puffer
1 Clown
2 Yellow Tail Damsels
Several Snails-not very happy right now 

I would like to get a serpent star and hermit again, but inverts obviously are not too pleased with the high nitrates. Green hair algae has also been hard to control and needs picking frequently. I have been shortening the light time from around 12 to 7-8 hours per day over the last week also.

Any ideas would be appreciated. I use tap water and it is starting out at 10 ppm nitrates.

Thanks,
jeskremer


----------



## CollegeReefer (Sep 1, 2006)

I would try a 20 percent water changed. I would also check to make sure there is nothing causing ammonia. I know your ammonia is low but is most likely because your hair algae is sucking it all up and producing nitrates or is it nitrites(one of those). I do weekly water changes of 20 percent and all seems to keep will with my tank. What have you been feeding your tank. Is it possible you are over feeding. Are you sucking up all the left over food? Hopefully we can figure out what is going on with your tank.


----------



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

^^^those are really frequent water changes, (once a week), but I agree that something may be causing the ammonia to rise. I would empty a lot of water into a big plastic tub then empty the rocks into it to make sure that there is nothing rotting in there. If you find nothing, I would start to do weekly 20% changes until the nitrate is down again


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

I think the biggest problem they are having is not enough water being changed when doing water changes. 3-4 gallons is hardly much when you have a 50 gallon tank. Try upping that to 10-15 gallons every two weeks. Also having high nitrates in the tap gives you a disadvantage. A RO unit may be in order.


----------



## CollegeReefer (Sep 1, 2006)

fishfirst made a great point...Are you using tap water? If you are you might want to switch to RO/DI water. That is all i use.


----------



## jeskremer (Dec 11, 2006)

I feed every other day and that only as much as they need...no extra left over. 

I am aware that the tap is a little high already, but with the tank being another 70ppm in addition to the tap, something is obviously not right.

I will pull all of the live rock out and check though.


----------



## atnixon (Nov 13, 2006)

i personally would be tempted to go down the route of removeing the live rock..from looking over the info on thread, it does point towards something has died and starting or is rotting away...Plus, i think you should switch to using RO or RO/DI water..i did and i have never looked back..

Niko


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

I cant see something giving off that much nitrAte that you would have missed. It would have to be a creature of a fiar size (fish, anenome). A snail or 2 wouldn't give off that much. I would lean toward a change in your water source No3. Water companies change water additives throughout the year, mostly from fall to winter and spring to summer. Retest your tap. And the algae will not release No3. It will use ammonia (first as its easiest), then No2 and finally No3. While unsightly and a nusiance, plants (and algae are plants) will help reduce No3, not increase it.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

I wouldn't desturb your rock... I think its just the lack of volume on your water changes that have made these high nitrates. Are you using crushed coral or sand?


----------



## Fishnewb1 (Mar 24, 2006)

I used to have the same problem! So annoying! I think it is your filter... Mine was allways like that untill i got a fuge. I dont know if thats your problem but it would help nitrates and phosphates. What kind of skimmer do you have?


----------



## jeskremer (Dec 11, 2006)

I use a mix of crushed coral and sand...about 4-5 inches worth. I use a WonBrothers CU-125 Venturi Protein Skimmer.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

I found that crushed coral can create a lot of dead spots and places for that detritus to build up and rot.


----------

